# Roll cage for 2002 Spec V



## CD-3Tohatsu (Sep 30, 2003)

I have been unable to locate a roll cage for my Spec V. Autopower lists one for thru 1999. Can any one tell me when the B15 was made. Will the cage from the earlier Sentra fit mine? If they are different how close are they? Could I make some minor changes for the 1999 and earlier to fit mine or do I start from scrtch? Thanks??


----------



## b15maniac (Sep 30, 2003)

B15s started in 2000..no, a B14 won't fit...


----------



## CD-3Tohatsu (Sep 30, 2003)

*Roll cage*

Thanks for the info. I found one at Kirk Racing Proucts. (205) 608-1156 for those who may need to know. Autopower does not list one.


----------

